

Show HN: Create your own HN style site (for business or any online community) - barmstrong

This is a project I just launched - would love to get any feedback and see how/if it would be useful for people.  Thanks!<p>http://ribbot.com
======
lpolovets
Nice!

Feedback:

\- You should link to a demo page and/or have screenshots. As you mention in
the HN comments, the Support page is a demo page, but that's not obvious from
the site itself. Also, the demo page should have a decent amount of sample
content, comments, etc; the Support page currently has one entry and zero
comments.

\- There should be a sign up button on every page (e.g. the Pricing page). The
header is one possible location.

\- On the one hand it makes sense that Ribbot Support's Home page is Ribbot
Support, on the other hand it feels weird that after I click on Ribbot
Support, there's no way to go back to Ribbot.com without hitting the back
button.

\- On the pricing page, change "Num Users" to "Number of Users".

\- The pricing seems a little excessive at the upper tiers, but that's just a
personal opinion. Usually when prices go above a few hundred dollars, pricing
charts will say something like "call us!"

\- For ad-supported vs paid, it's not clear what kind of ads there are, how
obtrusive they are, etc.

\- Nice domain name. It's screaming for a cute frog logo =)

\- Just a personal opinion, but you should add a little background color to
the site. Nothing glaring... but there's too much white right now, IMO.

~~~
barmstrong
This is great advice, thanks!

------
anujkk
I can suggest some features(I need them for one of my site) :

1\. Wordpress/buddypress integration through some plugin. I want it to use my
wordpress site accounts for login.

2\. own domain/sub domain support(like tumblr)

3\. Custom theme(like tumblr)

4\. User role and authorization(make some users moderator)

5\. I feel pricing is too high for ad-free versions. Paying $49/month for 1000
users look like too much investment without enough returns. You may want to
reconsider pricing.

------
sachleen
Very nice. Not really related to what you've created but I'm really liking the
use of Bootstrap in many of these kinds of projects. Back to ribbot, I created
an account but my name is "New User" and I see no way of changing this.

Edit: I see going to profile shows an option to change the user name. You
should consider sending the user there to set a user name upon first sign in.

------
revorad
Nice!

Bug report: Submitting a new post with just a title, and without the text gave
me a 500 error. When I clicked back to fill in the text, the submit button was
still disabled showing the "Submitting" text. So I had to reload the page.

------
barmstrong
Clickable <http://ribbot.com>

The support page on the site is also a demo of the product:
<http://support.ribbot.com/>

